# Grouper Jigging in NC on Nov 13, 2011



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Driving 10 hours is pretty hard, but it gives time to think about many things. 
I got an idea to open JIGNPOP shop three years ago when I drove alone to NC.

I had many things to do at the shop and I couldn't leave until 6:00 pm on Nov 12.
So I had to drive straight without much rest.

dawn at Sneads Ferry, NC









We fished pretty shallow in 65 - 80 ft water all day. All grouper caught were gag grouper upto 20 lbs. I stayed with jigs mostly to test 8 oz Flat Hammered Diamond jig by JIGNPOP.
I am extremely happy with the results to land 10 groupers and drop 3 nice groupers on the 8 flat Hammered Diamond jigs. It was by far the best grouper jigging trip in NC last three years.

The first fish landed on the jig was surprisingly fluke.
Later on I landed another fluke on the same jig.


















Nice gag grouper on the jig. I don't know it was because of the action of flat hammered diamond jigs or they are active yesterday. 10 grouper on jigs in a single day is the best I had in NC last three years.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Capt Joe and his crew are masters of using electic reels for grouper. He now uses Daiwa Electrip reels.



























Who said seabass are overfished. We covered at least 5 miles and we couldn't get away from seabass on every drop. I had a seabass on jigs on almost every cast even I used only bare hooks. Flat hammered diamond jig is a proven killer for offshore seabass.




























Joe even got a octopus on bait.


















10 oz Flat Hammered diamond jigs by JIGNPOP worked great for cod on a recent trip in Cape Cod. I wanted to see how the jigs worked for grouper and whether eyes of the jigs are strong enough after pounding bottom for long. 
I got the answers for both. I had best grouper jigging yesterday in last three years in NC and I don't see any damage of eyes after pounding rocky hard bottom for yours.

I also used 13/0 JM assist hook for the jig. It was pretty neat and worked great.
The bottom jig in the picutre is the jig I used yesterday.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

As always great report and great pictures!!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great Report and photos....
I hope you do on on the Hooker 1 jig also....

I love bounc'n hammered diamonds also...

U Dunn GoouD Kil


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

hog said:


> Great Report and photos....
> I hope you do on on the Hooker 1 jig also....
> 
> I love bounc'n hammered diamonds also...
> ...


Hooker jig is my favorite tuna jig, but I don't want to use the jig for grouper because I don't want to lose it.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I understand the not wanting to loose by bouncing on bottom..

But, Sure wish you would go into detail on how to work the jig out at our floater rig areas for YFT since you have been out this way several times. Better yet, make a youtube of how to use the hooker and or other favorite jigs of yours...


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

hog said:


> I understand the not wanting to loose by bouncing on bottom..
> 
> But, Sure wish you would go into detail on how to work the jig out at our floater rig areas for YFT since you have been out this way several times. Better yet, make a youtube of how to use the hooker and or other favorite jigs of yours...


I am going to make some jigging/popping technique video.
I tried in the past and whenever we planned to make a vidoe, fish didn't cooperate.  I plan to go down to Florida soon to make a video of catching goliath grouper on jigs.


----------

